

Built and released in 48hr - create and run quiz - leapon
http://www.aPiggy.com

======
PythonDeveloper
Fire the QA department : Error: Can't open file: './yliu0_myhw/mhwSet.frm'
(errno: 24)

:) Looks nice.

~~~
leapon
Thank you for checking it out. I think I fixed it.

